# Freelance or Sole Trade?



## SKozlo (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi All,

I'm all new to this and have just moved to Aveiro from Cheltenham UK - I apologise if this is a repeat of another post in advance, I did search for existing posts but they weren't really what I was looking for or maybe I didn't search properly.

My company back in the UK has agreed for me to continue working for them as long as I set myself up with some kind of company which is understandable.

So far I have:
- Certificado De Registo De Cidiado Da Uniao Europeia
- Numero de Identificacao Fiscal e Nome Completo - NIF?

I know I need to setup a Social Security number too so I'll be doing that this week.

Apart from that I was wondering whether there is anything else I need to setup before I start trading?

I don're really know the best way around this, do I do Freelancing or Sole Trader? I am a Software Engineer and will be simply providing a service and not sell any physical products apart from my own time.

Many thanks in advance!

Seb


----------



## LA. (Jun 10, 2017)

For freelancing, you need to open activity in the Fiscal authority.
As a sole trader, I guess you need to open a company.
More details upon request.



SKozlo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm all new to this and have just moved to Aveiro from Cheltenham UK - I apologise if this is a repeat of another post in advance, I did search for existing posts but they weren't really what I was looking for or maybe I didn't search properly.
> 
> ...


----------



## SKozlo (Feb 5, 2019)

LA. said:


> For freelancing, you need to open activity in the Fiscal authority.
> As a sole trader, I guess you need to open a company.
> More details upon request.


Thank you for that - I've been to Social Security offices today and it seems like I'm being sent in circles.

I've now been told that since I'm going to be self employed I need to get the Social Security number from the same office I got my NIF.

It's really frustrating that it's not possible to find a single website with the information required as most of the old government websites are either broken or under construction.

Is setting up a company something an accountant would be able to help me with? 

Many thanks!


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

If you want Social Security as a consequence of your freelance activity you will first need to open that business activity at the Finanças (where you got your NIF). When you have proof of that you can go back to the Social Security office to get your SS number.

https://www.lisbob.net/en/blog/freelance/self-employed-worker-portugal might give you an overview, though the author seems to be French, so some of the translated terms and acronyms can be misleading.


----------



## LA. (Jun 10, 2017)

You should follow Richard's recomendation.

Yes, a solicitor/lawyer/accountant may help you with opening the company.

Regards,



SKozlo said:


> Thank you for that - I've been to Social Security offices today and it seems like I'm being sent in circles.
> 
> I've now been told that since I'm going to be self employed I need to get the Social Security number from the same office I got my NIF.
> 
> ...


----------

